
Feedback on Startup: Hashdoc – Marketplace for Documents - tarekkoudsi
https://www.hashdoc.com
======
tarekkoudsi
We've reached this far by listening to our users. Would love to take this
further and get any feedback from HN's detailed community.

~~~
efm
Documents is extremely broad.

What sorts of users have you been listening to? How does it make them more
awesome?

~~~
tarekkoudsi
Right. It's professional documents we're after, work/profession related.

In terms of document types: \- Templates \- White-papers \- Samples \- Reports
\- Policies and procedures \- Articles \- Forms \- Checklists \- Research \-
Project deliverables...

In terms of formats: \- PDF, OpenOffice, Excel, Word, Powerpoint, etc..

The users we've tested with were on the sell side of things:
individuals/organizations that had documents to share/sell/distribute.

